# Test cyp



## RichPopeye (Feb 18, 2016)

I'm 43 and starting my first cycle with test cyp only. 2000mg/10ml bottle. Mass is my first objective. Looking for suggestions on best dosing. This gear came from a clinic and is only available every 8 weeks. My gym seems void of PED's. Looking to shake hands here on the underground with a reliable and knowledgeable new friend...or two.


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 18, 2016)

You don't have enough to make it worth it. Wait it out.


----------



## mickems (Feb 18, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> You don't have enough to make it worth it. Wait it out.



2000mg per ml in a 10 ml vial is plenty. lol.


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 18, 2016)

mickems said:


> 2000mg per ml in a 10 ml vial is plenty. lol.


It's 2000/10 you dingy lol. 200mg/ml.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 18, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> It's 2000/10 you dingy lol. 200mg/ml.



Mickems just got bitch slapped. You gonna take that shit Mick?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 18, 2016)

RichPopeye said:


> I'm 43 and starting my first cycle with test cyp only. 2000mg/10ml bottle. Mass is my first objective. Looking for suggestions on best dosing. This gear came from a clinic and is only available every 8 weeks. My gym seems void of PED's. Looking to shake hands here on the underground with a reliable and knowledgeable new friend...or two.



You have a script for trt?


----------



## Dex (Feb 18, 2016)

If you can find a couple more bottles, you could run a cycle. But you are 43 and probably have low(er) test and just getting your level up to 800 would be beneficial. So you could just do TRT dosing.


----------



## Beedeezy (Feb 18, 2016)

What is your current natural test level. If it's in fact low like Dex mentioned, 200mg a week should have you feeling right as rain. You can do that indefinitely at that dose.


----------



## RichPopeye (Feb 18, 2016)

A simple visit to a "Testosterone clinic" here in Texas yields a bottle for me but only every 8 weeks.


----------



## Beedeezy (Feb 18, 2016)

RichPopeye said:


> A simple visit to a "Testosterone clinic" here in Texas yields a bottle for me but only every 8 weeks.



Did you get blood work when you went to the clinic?
If you did what were your levels?
What dose and frequency did they prescribe at?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 18, 2016)

RichPopeye said:


> A simple visit to a "Testosterone clinic" here in Texas yields a bottle for me but only every 8 weeks.



Reason I asked if you were on TRT is because if you are truly hypogonadal that's a legit medical condition with consequences. You need to sort out a trt plan.  Get settled into an appropriate dose and make gains there for a while - which believe me you can.

Once things are stable for you, then you can run a blast. Even if it's just some dbol on top of the trt dose or upping the test a bit.  Be smart about this.


----------



## tunafisherman (Feb 18, 2016)

Also, if you don't go the TRT route, make sure you plan your PCT prior to starting...As others have said, you need to (if you haven't) get blood work done, get your test levels back to where they should be, then think about blasting.  It will take some time.  Also, test isn't the magic substance that will show you gains without diet and work, make sure you keep that in mind.  And, although I am not yet on TRT, I would assume it would not be wise to blast before getting your bloodwork done, as it could cause the docs to lower or stop your script.


----------



## WARRIOR (Feb 18, 2016)

I promise if you eat 6-7 clean meals a day, train balls out 4-5 days per week while running 200mgs each week you will make gains.  I have made some of my best gains on "TRT" doses.


----------



## RichPopeye (Feb 18, 2016)

Blood work showed my level at 375. Clinic prescribed weekly dose of 1.75 ml. My intensions are to run 2.5ml weekly while eating often and smart with hard workouts.


----------



## WARRIOR (Feb 18, 2016)

RichPopeye said:


> Blood work showed my level at 375. Clinic prescribed weekly dose of 1.75 ml. My intensions are to run 2.5ml weekly while eating often and smart with hard workouts.



So that is 350mgs per week.  Despite what you will hear on some boards, I know IFBB pros and national level amatures who cruise at 300mgs in the offseason, and hold on to a majority of their muscle.  Do not underestimate how powerful FOOD and intense training is.


----------



## Beedeezy (Feb 18, 2016)

......?
At 2.5ml your running a cycle. 500mg a week will definitely give you results, but I'm gonna go ahead and sound like a broken record. 
I would run the prescribed dose and do everything else you had planned to do if on cycle. I think you will be blown away at how you feel and grow having a high level of test. Wouldn't doubt for a second you will be in the 1000-1250TT range on 350mg a week. Get the follow up blood work the clinic is going to want then decide from there. If you come back to get follow up blood work and your levels are supraphysiological they are most likely going to give you the boot and you'll be back were you started and likely with worse test levels once you run out of testosterone. 

You're a grown fukking man and can make your own decisions, but stepping on your own dick because you're too gunho to start a cycle doesn't sound like a lot of fun.

for the record, 350mg of prescribed test is higher than most doctors would go. Keep that in mind too, losing a script at that strength is just foolish.


----------



## RichPopeye (Feb 18, 2016)

What should my daily calorie count be in order to best fuel my gains while on test alone?


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 18, 2016)

RichPopeye said:


> What should my daily calorie count be in order to best fuel my gains while on test alone?



You need to calculate your TDEE and then add in a caloric surplus of roughly 10% for a moderate bulker while minimizing fat.

Use a tool like THIS to help you figure it out.


----------



## Dex (Feb 18, 2016)

RichPopeye said:


> Blood work showed my level at 375. Clinic prescribed weekly dose of 1.75 ml. My intensions are to run 2.5ml weekly while eating often and smart with hard workouts.



You are a few points higher than me and you are 8 years older...and my PCP wouldn't give me a script.


----------



## RichPopeye (Feb 18, 2016)

Beedeezy said:


> ......?
> At 2.5ml your running a cycle. 500mg a week will definitely give you results, but I'm gonna go ahead and sound like a broken record.
> I would run the prescribed dose and do everything else you had planned to do if on cycle. I think you will be blown away at how you feel and grow having a high level of test. Wouldn't doubt for a second you will be in the 1000-1250TT range on 350mg a week. Get the follow up blood work the clinic is going to want then decide from there. If you come back to get follow up blood work and your levels are supraphysiological they are most likely going to give you the boot and you'll be back were you started and likely with worse test levels once you run out of testosterone.
> 
> ...



What your saying makes sense and yes I am a grown ****ing man. The dose of 2.5ml=259mg is the best I can come up with to date. Based only on my limited knowledge that I've picked up so far I am aiming to park out at <1000tt in order to keep my prescriptions coming untill I can further educate myself on this subject and add other PEDs. I welcome your knowledge and honesty.


----------



## Beedeezy (Feb 18, 2016)

Unless I've made a serious mathematical error, 2.5ml=500mg. You have 200mg/ml test cyp I'm suspecting?
As for what your aiming for to keep the script in terms of TT, it's not up to you. That's why I say, take as prescribed until the doc says "I don't want to see you for 6 months." When you first get on TRT they will probably want to see you at 8-12 weeks and talk about how things are going. Sometimes after that they want to see you in another 12 weeks to assess a second time. Not always but after that point is when they give you some more slack on the leash and you can start timing things for a blast 'IF' that's what you decided to do.

As for the knowledge, I am far from 'that guy'. I will be 100% honest though and what I've said to you is the route I would take for myself. Just be patient with the process and enjoy the benefits along the way. There will be many even on a TRT dose and yours is an amazing TRT dose bro. My dose is 100mg every week which puts be in the mid 600's is that give you some persective one how great your dose is. My doc won't budge for a higher dose at this point.
OH, and since this is all new to you. Know that some people are more sensitive than others and at 350mg a week you may get more side effects than you've bargained for.


----------



## bigdog (Feb 18, 2016)

im on a trt dose of 200mg weekly test c, 500i/u hcg twice a week and anastozzle and ill tell you I have made great gains so far in addition to feeling better than I have for years! my test is staying between 1150-1250 where my dr has me right now. as far as diet I already ate clean from my weight loss journey prior to starting trt but I eat 6 meals a day and just added a shake with breakfast this week. id say calories are about 3500ish a day. still adjusting calories to stop losing weight and still add mass.. its been a long but good journey so far! good luck!!


----------



## RustyShackelford (Feb 19, 2016)

350 a week is a lot got trt. I've only seen that dosage from the low t clinics never a MD. I know everyone is different, however at 200 mg/week my levels are 1100-1200 NG/DL 7 days after injection. 
I would run it at 200 a week and save the extra for a blast......but that's just me.


----------



## Dex (Feb 19, 2016)

Beedeezy said:


> Unless I've made a serious mathematical error, 2.5ml=500mg. You have 200mg/ml test cyp I'm suspecting?
> As for what your aiming for to keep the script in terms of TT, it's not up to you. That's why I say, take as prescribed until the doc says "I don't want to see you for 6 months." When you first get on TRT they will probably want to see you at 8-12 weeks and talk about how things are going. Sometimes after that they want to see you in another 12 weeks to assess a second time. Not always but after that point is when they give you some more slack on the leash and you can start timing things for a blast 'IF' that's what you decided to do.
> 
> As for the knowledge, I am far from 'that guy'. I will be 100% honest though and what I've said to you is the route I would take for myself. Just be patient with the process and enjoy the benefits along the way. There will be many even on a TRT dose and yours is an amazing TRT dose bro. My dose is 100mg every week which puts be in the mid 600's is that give you some persective one how great your dose is. My doc won't budge for a higher dose at this point.
> OH, and since this is all new to you. Know that some people are more sensitive than others and at 350mg a week you may get more side effects than you've bargained for.



Yep 2.5ml at 200/ml would be 500mg. Maybe he has 2000mg in a 20ml vial and that would be 100/ml.


----------



## tunafisherman (Feb 19, 2016)

As everyone is saying, if you blast too soon (up your dosage by yourself) you will likely get busted by the doc when he rechecks your bloods.  This will either lead to them saying bye or adjusting down your script.

Also, you are only allowed 1 bottle/month it sounds like.  If you blast you run the risk of running out, especially if the script gets pulled, and then you are sitting with abnormally high levels of test and no PCT to control recovery.  Unless you have a second source for the gear I would not recommend going the route you have said.

Finally, did you ever think of not taking the full dose up front, so when your bloods do get rechecked your test levels could still be on the low side, and then the docs "up" your script allowing you to have more gear for when/if you chose to blast?  Be smart here, it sounds like you actually found a good doctor that knows a thing or 2 about TRT, don't blow it.


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 19, 2016)

What clinic is that that you go to ?

Those testosterone clinics usually try to make you go in there for the injections.

Are they willing to prescribe you hcg as well ?


----------



## IHI (Feb 20, 2016)

Everybody has been spot on, so I'm another broken record. If your scribed at xxx/wk and your doubling it, it will raise red flags with doc as to why you ran out so fast.

Test takes 4-6weeks to take over in your body as the body reacts to the synthetic test and stops it's own production, so the first month/month and a half is just you body readjusting and typically they do a lab in the 4-6weeks mark to see how things are reacting...if your mini blasting, he will drop your dosage, and you will run short even faster and be left feeling even worse than you started since you probably don't have a pct in place to counter it..so your going to run out of gas (test) and be too far away from the station to fill up (because doc will know your abusing and most Iikely end up dropping you as a patient)

If your truly hypoghodism and need trt, start off as prescribed, get your baseline, your safe area sorted out first...this way you have a known safe place, know how your body responds/reacts. I've been on scribed 100mg/wk for little over 2yrs. I just last month decided to try 200mg/wk to see what happens so body is still readjusting to increased level.....but seriously, eat good and lift hard, you will be amazed at what can happen just being mid normal range test. Wise. I made good gains once I got into the 600 zone vs the 210 I was at prior trt. 

I'm 41, old, won't ever be in a magazine or on a stage, not gentically gifted to be strong, so I'm in no rush to work into a blast, but it's coming...I just want to see if 200mg is better than 100mg, so far it is but I am experiencing a tiny bit of higher e2 side effects this week, I have a check up March 3rd so I'll let the blood tell me what to do. Then I can find my new normal, so when blast off happens, I know where to go back too.

You remind me of the guy who worked out as a kid, has false memories and big ego, and go back to gym 30yrs later and train like a beast your first day....and what ends up happening, you pay for that lunacy with physical pain...for awhile. Don't do that with your doc scribed trt, your going to ruin it for yourself because you'll show all your cards come lab time and refill time.


----------



## RichPopeye (Feb 20, 2016)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> What clinic is that that you go to ?
> 
> Those testosterone clinics usually try to make you go in there for the injections.
> 
> Are they willing to prescribe you hcg as well ?



I found a Testosterone clinic/hcg weight loss program. Yes they also give me hcg twice a week.


----------



## IHI (Feb 20, 2016)

RichPopeye said:


> I found a Testosterone clinic/hcg weight loss program. Yes they also give me hcg twice a week.



Technically you can do your prescribed dosage since they're doing hcg to boot, hcg paired with testosterone is like installing a supercharger on an engine, gives it more ump so to speak, so your 175mg/wk scribed dose along with hcg is a great initial baseline...that is a fantastic starter and provided you eat right/lift hard, I have a hard time thinking you'll be unimpressed with results. 

Just "be cool", ride this out a bit and see where it puts you/takes you. Then if you still want more, that's another thread.

Fwiw, on my 100mg/wk dose with same size vial of test cyp you have, it's good for about 18 shots/18 weeks/4 months basically, depending on waste and what not. You double the dose your average is now 18 shots for 9 weeks (you'll want to split dosage to prevent e2 spikes with a single high dose and it helps even the ride so to speak since it works within the products half life) and now only good for about 2 months at the 200mg/wk

You want to basically do 300mg/wk roughly, so now your at roughly 5 weeks worth of product vs the basic 9 your prescribed....when you call for a refill 1 month early, nurse/doc is going to ask wtf? So then where ya at? Lie "bottle slipped off counter and broke on floor"; be honest, "I'm using it for personal gains" and see what they say..hell, they may be game, who knows. 

But fact is, when it's doc prescribed, they track it so they know how long it should last and will have to question when your needing a refill far far ahead of a planned refill date.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 20, 2016)

Read what he wrote guys. He said he's planning on taking 1.75ml a week. Fukkkkkkkk


----------



## Beedeezy (Feb 20, 2016)

RichPopeye said:


> Blood work showed my level at 375. Clinic prescribed weekly dose of 1.75 ml. My intensions are to run 2.5ml weekly while eating often and smart with hard workouts.





ECKSRATED said:


> Read what he wrote guys. He said he's planning on taking 1.75ml a week. Fukkkkkkkk


Did I miss something? I don't care what he ends up doing in the end, I was just to give him some info and what I would do. I.e. What to expect from the process and trying to not step on your own d**k.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 20, 2016)

No bee everyone missed that part and thought he was taking 2.5ml.


----------



## Beedeezy (Feb 20, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> No bee everyone missed that part and thought he was taking 2.5ml.



I'm must be retarded, I still think his intentions were to take 2.5ml.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 20, 2016)

Beedeezy said:


> I'm must be retarded, I still think his intentions were to take 2.5ml.



Haha no he said 1.75


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 20, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Haha no he said 1.75



Actually nevermind. I'm the retard. He said he was prescribed 1.75 a week but was gonna take 2.5. Lol. Sorry. Carry on. I'm the dumb fukk


----------



## Beedeezy (Feb 20, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Actually nevermind. I'm the retard. He said he was prescribed 1.75 a week but was gonna take 2.5. Lol. Sorry. Carry on. I'm the dumb fukk



Go home, you're drunk!


----------



## mickems (Feb 20, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Mickems just got bitch slapped. You gonna take that shit Mick?



Bitch slapped? why would Tools' comment be a bitch slap? I don't get it? AS far as the post I made, I just read too fast. At first glance, I thought op was saying his test bottle was 2000mg/ml. I read that wrong obviously. lol.


----------



## IHI (Feb 20, 2016)

I just assumed it was the standard mix up/misunderstanding neebies get with mg/ml so I over looked it, can't imagine anybody anywhere saying to inject damn near a complete vial at one sitting lmao


----------



## RichPopeye (Feb 20, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Read what he wrote guys. He said he's planning on taking 1.75ml a week. Fukkkkkkkk



I am obviously the rookie master! My dose dose of 1.75ml should have read 175mg.


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 20, 2016)

mickems said:


> Bitch slapped? why would Tools' comment be a bitch slap? I don't get it? AS far as the post I made, I just read too fast. At first glance, I thought op was saying his test bottle was 2000mg/ml. I read that wrong obviously. lol.


Because I called you a dingy. FIGHT ME IRL!!!


----------



## mickems (Feb 20, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Because I called you a dingy. FIGHT ME IRL!!!



dinghy? what are you Mel or something? kiss my grits. lol.


----------



## Beedeezy (Feb 20, 2016)

RichPopeye said:


> I am obviously the rookie master! My dose dose of 1.75ml should have read 175mg.



This makes a huge difference and makes much more sense. 175mg is still a good starting trt dose. Take all the information that has been shared into consideration and I'm sure the choice you make will be the right one for you. Good luck bud.


----------



## Shane1974 (Feb 20, 2016)

Yeah, bro...wait and build your supply.


----------

